# Full resolution conversion from TiVo Desktop Plus



## cannondalege (Jun 12, 2015)

I had been told by support that I could convert the .tivo files from a transfer to my computer to mpeg4 using TiVo Desktop Plus. So I ordered it, installed it, and attempted to convert some files. I found that the maximum resolution available for any of the default conversions is something like 640x480 and that it is not possible to define my own custom conversion to increase the resolution. I have 720P and 1080i programming and would appreciate the ability to convert the raw resolution. Isn't that a trivial addition that would make the product much more attractive?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TD+ is old! They haven't updated it in many, many years. Back when it was released mobiles devices, like iPods and Zunes, didn't support HD resolution video which is why all the profiles are set so low. Unfortunately the profiles are stored in an XML file attached to a DLL as a resource. So the only way to edit it is to use something like Visual Studio which allows you to open the DLL and manipulate the resources. It's a bit complex unless you know what you're doing.

A better option is to use something like kmttg or VideoReDo to do the conversion.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Even if you hack it, higher resolution profiles will be ignored.


----------

